# Weather tech window visors



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have had these on the Cruze for about a month so far no issues. Had problems with the initial window roll up on both the rears as the window would just hit the bottom of the visor. After having the window up and tight against the visor for a couple days no more issues windows roll up with ease.

Plus no more fogging up of interior when it is wet outside. Crack the window problem solved without having to turn defrost on max.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i have the AVS ventshades on mine and it is awesome to have the windows part of the way down when it is raining or during a hot day and letting your car sit.


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking into getting a set of window visors for my new cruze, looking more towards the AVS style because they are lifetime warranty and the price is cheaper. The Weather Tech visors on thew other hand are only 3 year warranty, and cost almost $50 more. What do you guys think?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Had the Weather Techs but decided to switch to these.

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Window Visor Wind Deflectors, 4 Pc

Yes they are more expensive then most other "stick on" visors out there but love the look of them. Haven't installed them yet, will be doing so after I get my roof sprayed on Friday. Unlike the other visors out there these also extend over the small stationary rear window and go all the way to the beginning of the front visor, much cleaner look.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure if I'd call those a cleaner look. They stick out much more than the weather techs. Otherwise, they look ok.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

My driver side one kept falling down after awhile, I eventually I just put some 3M tape on both fronts, put them back in the window channel and they have been perfect since


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

They do stick out further then the "in-window" slim design ones but are no different then other "stick on" kinds as far as how far they stick out. I personally just didn't like the fitment of the Weather Techs. I could see the window frame bulging once it got all the way closed, plus the rear windows would hit the visors from time to time when rolling back up. Plus I Plasti-dipped the new ones black so will give it a completely different look.


----------

